# Vermeer BC1500



## treeslayer666

Is anyone running a new vermeer bc1500? I have a 03 1400, and thinking of upgrading to the 1500. Its supposedly the answer to all the 1400's problems. Any imput on the 1500 will help.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

What problems did you have with the BC 1400, I used one at my old job and it wasn't too bad although the bearings did crap out at about 1000 hrs. Just wondering for future info..... Mike


----------



## treeslayer666

*Problems with bc1400*

Vibration was the biggest problem. 22" drum with 2 knives that has a 14" diamiter capacity???? Its put together with so many nuts & bolts it would rattle itself apart. Very cheesy constuction, thin steel all around even in places where it should be beefed up. Weak feed system, no crushing power, electric motor for chute rotation that never worked right I'm on the 4th electric motor, 4th heat sheild, new drum, shute (needs another new one due to cracks at vermeers 1" welds, noticed the 1500 has solid welds), bearings, electrical, clutch, press plate, throwout bearing, rear main, you name it plus all the factory recalls. I bought it new in 03 and it has under 1000 hours.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

thanks for the info, Now that you mention it I did see the welds failing on the BC1400 chute welds too and that chipper mostly chipped prunings, nothing major. Good to know the problems with different models....


----------



## a_lopa

Treeslayer all i can tell you is i was talking to a mechanic who has been in charge of servicing/maintaining a Bc1500 for the last few months,He said there really good machines,And where there being used is very dry an little moisture content in the trees extremley hard chipping.

They traded bandit 250's and BC 1000s on to buy the 1500s


----------



## Bigstumps

Why would you even consider another one, even though it is an upgrade, if you had those problems. Time to try a different brand.

Treeslayer, why in another thread do you promote Bandit and here you are talking about another Vermeer??


----------



## treeslayer666

Bigstumps said:


> Why would you even consider another one, even though it is an upgrade, if you had those problems. Time to try a different brand.
> 
> Treeslayer, why in another thread do you promote Bandit and here you are talking about another Vermeer??



Vermeer made me an offer that would blow your mind, take my 1400 give me a 1500 with 3 year 3000 hour warranty soup to nuts...FOR COST. They made me this offer when I was picking up my machine last week after another recall. I figured I'd check with AS members to see what they thought of the 1500.
Bandit is a superior machine, Ive owned them before the vermeer, and had great luck with little downtime unlike the vermeer that's why I promote bandit. 
End result..about 1 hour ago I got off the phone with my BANDIT dealer and we just made a deal on a BANDIT 1590 007xp. He is dropping it off next week. I paid a #### load more for the Bandit and some people might think I'm crazy for passing on vermeers offer but its like comparing a Cadillac to a KIA. You get what you pay for.


----------



## oldirty

i dont know if i would call a bandit a cadillac. might reserve that for the morbark.

i dont get what the beef is about vermeer. the 1800 is a goooood chipper. maybe those smaller chippers rattle apart because they are being over fed?

we run 2 bandits and man do i hate those f'n things. to me the design is bunk. leaving a hole between the feed wheels and the disk leads to chips and sticks stopping the disk from spinning and watching a new guy smoke the clutch when he goes to fire it up after it sits for a minute.


plus that stupid trap door under the feed wheels does nothing but cause the wheels to get jammed because there is too much space between the feed wheels and disk that doesnt let everything get pulled through. a design flaw to me. nevermind the drum vs disk idea.

personally i would rank the chippers like this. morbark, vermeer, and then bandit. i would love to have something to say about a woodsman but i havent run one yet.


----------



## lxt

I dont know Oldirty, when I worked for Davey they were using Morbark`s & alot of the same problems as with the Bandits, I know what you mean about the trap door, The morbark I ran for Davey would compress all the chippings between the bottom feed roller & trap door to the point the roller wouldnt spin, it would pack it so tight the trap door actually bowed out bending the retaining pins!

I own a Bandit, good machine it has its flaws but in this biz we all want the world & then some..........thats why I tell people Tree trimmers can do just about anything, we weld & fabricate to make our equipment better, if they dont sell it we build it, we modify our saws & climbing gear, etc..etc... doesnt matter what I buy I always wonder why they didnt do something a certain way??

Good Luck, Take care Be safe!!!

LXT..............


----------



## treeslayer666

*Vermeers 1800xl can't Tango with Bandits 1590xp*



oldirty said:


> i dont get what the beef is about vermeer. the 1800 is a goooood chipper. maybe those smaller chippers rattle apart because they are being over fed?



Your right, any vermeer smaller than the 1800 rattles apart but its not due to being overfed, its a design flaw.. all bolts tack welds and thin gage steel, very erector set like.
As far as the 1800 goes I'm not very impressed. My father is on his second 1800 ( he bleeds vermeer yellow since 79 ) and loves it. I did a tree for him last year and was watching his groundies feed it and I swear my 1400 would out chip his 1800. He does have a 110hp version. I don't know why they would sell them with such low hp. The thing with both the 1400 & 1800 is consider clutch, pres plate, throwout bearing and rear main as part of your routine 500 hour service.

As far as the Bandit 1590 goes ( its a drum with no dead space ) it will defiantly lay a 1800 with a 140hp to waste no comparison. With vermeer you have to cut every crotch because their feed systems have no power and the vertical rollers have 2 springs at the top for tension but nothing at the bottom causing the bottom of the rollers to spread apart. 500 hours later you cant feed anything under 4" diameter.

Mark my words, Vermeer will be going to horizontal feed rollers and down pressure systems in the future to compete. Actually they already started in their new 280hp whammy. I think its the 2100xl. Now that's a nice machine but way to big for my needs.

Woodsman 15x & 18x seem like good, beefy machines but they are new to me & this time around I'm sticking with the name I know & trust.

Never cared much for Morbark. I'm not sure why. I saw a buddies run and it chipped, nothing mind blowing.


----------



## oldirty

i saw that 2100xl at the NEGrows.....beast, i think, would be an understatement.


ummmm....i will be honest with you for a minute. i have only run a hurricane from morbark. i thought it was a stud. for the vermeer, i have been around the 1800's and like them, along with a 1000 and a 1400. (ahhhh, wasnt the 1800) now with bandit i have not seen one of those 1590's yet and am only familiar with the 250+.....so that is my chipper experience....and since i am being completely honest with ya, a couple chuck and ducks as well. (look out open skin in the winter!)

so with that being known i will still stand by my claim. lol



i kick those trap doors open now man. i would rather have to shovel a couple scoops of chips out than try to deal with the madness that is stuck rollers.


whats your favorite machine LXT? or anyone for that matter. personally i have a soft spot in my heart for a chipper with a winch, even if it is a bandit. lol


----------



## oldirty

treeslayer666 said:


> ..about 1 hour ago I got off the phone with my BANDIT dealer and we just made a deal on a BANDIT 1590 007xp.





you going to put any film up of this beast in action for me bub?


----------



## treeslayer666

oldirty said:


> you going to put any film up of this beast in action for me bub?



Go to www.banditchippers.com and check out the 1590 in the video library. I can post some still pics but I'm not technologically advanced enough to post vid. I'm lucky I can get online.

I had the same problem with the trap door in my Bandit 250. I'd just leave it open and scoop up the pile when we were done.


----------



## JimL

we got 2 or 3, i think 3 1500's at work. They get used hard, run all day doing right of way work. Got winches on them. The little I have used them they seem to do alright. we had one spit the knives off it, twice! the 2nd time they were the ones vermeer installed after they fixed it the first time. not real sure what became of it..


----------



## lxt

oldirty said:


> whats your favorite machine LXT? or anyone for that matter. personally i have a soft spot in my heart for a chipper with a winch, even if it is a bandit. lol




Thats a good question!!! Honestly I dont think I have a favorite, New they`re all wonderful but after a little time...they show the evil side.

I personally own a 90xp bandit, it holds its own!! many times I wish I had a bigger chipper, my buddy owns a morbark same size as my bandit not sure the model its nice, Ive ran several through the utility vermeer, bandit, M&M, etc.. of course in utility work they get abused!!

absolutely......leave the trap door open!!

If I had to buy a new chipper I would check out the: Bandit, Morbark, Vermeer line something in a 12" or maybe that new Rayco?

LXT............


----------



## Bigstumps

lxt said:


> New they`re all wonderful but after a little time...they show the evil side.
> 
> ......



Well Said!!


----------



## a_lopa

You made the right choise IMHO,cant stand vermeer...


----------



## capetrees

Whats the price of a new 1500? I have a 1000 xl and I'm thinking the big one is coming sometime soon as we haven't had a hurricane up here since 91 and when it comes, and it will, there are some big trees that will be coming down. My 1000xl has about 850 hrs overall but the engine was replaced after the first year and the drum/bearings replaced after the blades threw. None of it my fault. Rental before I owned it. Great since ownership though. And slayer, are you dealing through Hopkinton?


----------



## treeslayer666

*The Big One*



capetrees said:


> Whats the price of a new 1500? I have a 1000 xl and I'm thinking the big one is coming sometime soon as we haven't had a hurricane up here since 91 and when it comes, and it will, there are some big trees that will be coming down. My 1000xl has about 850 hrs overall but the engine was replaced after the first year and the drum/bearings replaced after the blades threw. None of it my fault. Rental before I owned it. Great since ownership though. And slayer, are you dealing through Hopkinton?



Capetrees, I hope the big hurricane of 08 is brewing!

I belive the sticker price of a new Vermeer 1500 is about $44k so you should be able to get it for $40k. But if your gonna upgrade do yourself a favor and check out the Bandit 1590 its a 17" drum chipper or the 1290 its the 15" version. Ive been their and done that with the Vermeer 1400. I did check out their 1500 to see if they resolved any of the major design flaws but its basically the same machine with all the recalls they did to the 1400 and a deer 125hp replacing the cat 122hp. Belive me Vermeer really wanted my business and I appreciate the deal they offered me, but I just cant justify paying for a machine that I already own outright. I can justify paying for the BANDIT 1590.

In fact my Bandit dealer just delivered my new 1590 TODAY!! This machine is NO JOKE! It makes the vermeer 1400 look like the DR. chipper you see on late night infomercials.

Anyway If you are interested in my freshly traded Vermeer 1400 or decide to get into a Bandit chipper that can withstand the "BIG ONE OF 08" pm me and I'll hook you up with my salesman.


----------



## capetrees

If I upgrade, I won't be looking at a used one of any make. I LOVE my 1000xl but the time is getting near. Which bandit dealer do you use. I have none near me and even the vermeer dealer in hopkinton is 2 hours away.


----------



## treeslayer666

capetrees said:


> If I upgrade, I won't be looking at a used one of any make. I LOVE my 1000xl but the time is getting near. Which bandit dealer do you use. I have none near me and even the vermeer dealer in hopkinton is 2 hours away.



Capetrees, If its in your budget its very smart to go with a new, leftover or demo chipper with warranty. Its not worth dealing with someone elses headache to save a few bucks that you end up putting back into repairs and still have to deal with downtime.

If you LOVE your 1000xl, you will s**t yourself when you demo a Bandit. I dont know how big you wanna go or what you have for a tow vehicle but if you really love the 1000xl the Bandit 1090xp is the answer, 12" capacity it will blow you away. If you want bigger the Bandit 1290xp is 15" and 1590xp is 17" or you can get the ultimate whammy 1890xp.

My Bandit dealer is Cleaves Co. in Needham, Ma 877-449-0833 My salesman is Jeff Mansfield but you should call and ask what salesman has your area to be fair to everyone. They will all treat you right.

As far as distance, if Hopkinton is 2 hours from you and your on the cape Needham is about 1:20 away. Who cares anyway they will bring the machine to you for the demo, thats their job and they are more than happy to do it.

Good Luck!


----------



## capetrees

I met with some guys afrom Cleaves at the trade show in Boaton a couple of years ago, MASCON. They seemed nice but I didn't get into anything deep. Currently, I tow the machine with the 92 one ton but can tow with the Mack to any job. I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## capetrees

Just had some major work done to my chipper. the guy that works with me fought the feed roller and won. A wide crotch wouldn't fit through the feed and instead of backing it out on its own power, he decided to pull and fight it, jumping the roller all the way. In the end, he won, chipper (my chipper)lost. New roller bearing and all the internal guts. the roller survived, barely missing the blades. The service rep was awesome. In Monday late afternoon, out by Friday morning along with newly sharpened blades, axle upgrade and a bill that wasn't too bad. Even better than before due to the fat that the rental company that owned it prior welded things they shouldn't have. Anyway, still a Vermeer man.


----------



## custom8726

I have spent many hrs running the Vermeer 1250's, 1400's and the 1800's. In my opinion the only one worth a sh!t is the 1800 with a winch. I also recently went from a 250 Bandit to a 1890 and all I can say is I would never own a smaller machine again!! Idealy the combination of the vermeer and the bandits designs would make the ultimate machine, But since that is not happening My vote goes with Bandit!!


----------



## oldirty

custom8726 said:


> In my opinion the only one worth a sh!t is the 1800 with a winch!





for being the new guy, you got some taste bud. welcome aboard the site.

lol


----------



## racnruss

*Same old Vermeer/Bandit crap*

I have owned Vermeer and Bandit chippers. And all the complaints about both are correct.

Bandit dribbles crap on the ground and bottom roller jams, terribly frustrating. And they rust like a Morbark.

Vermeer has stupid vertical rollers with many grease/wear points and will swing a branch at you to straighten it every time. Plus, and this is the worst, the vertical rollers push all the small branches to one side which dulls the knives on one side but the other side does absolutely nothing unless you are chipping 15" material which is rare.

Now I have a Woodsman and will never, EVER, go back. One direct drive horizontal roller with hydraulic down pressure if needed. No springs, no bearings, no rollers, no grease needed because the roller has 2 direct drive motors. No bottom roller to jam or dribble crap.

The difference between the other brands and Woodsman is like trying to tie your boots with one hand.

Don't argue with me unless you have hands on experience.

Now quit your whining and get back to work.


----------



## treeslayer666

*Bandit/Vermeer/Morbark/Woodsman*

Racnruss,

Whats happinin brother. Wow this is an old thread.

I've been running my Bandit 1590 now for 2 years 9 months and have had ZERO problems or complaints about anything. It really is the most productive machine in its class hands down.

No Rust at all, looks just like the day Bandit delivered it to me and I'm in Massachusetts.

The only time the bottom feed roller will jam is if we are feeding LARGE HARDWOOD 15"+ stuff. All we do is drop the tray before hand...common sense...Problem Solved... a couple shovel fulls of chips doesn't seem to frustrate my crew.

As far as the Woodsmans go, I did demo a 15x and thought it was a decent chipper, no doubt, but ended up buying the Bandit simply because the 1590 out performed the 15x in my opinion and Bandit has been around a lot longer, woodsman was an unproven newbie at the time. I was a crash test dummy on the Vermeer 1400 and said NEVER AGAIN!!

Here is a little story about a company that was running multiple 18x's on a large State contract in my area last winter. HUGE removal project, Hundreds of maples & hardwoods, everything was craned into the streets, chipper on one side rearmount log truck on the other, perfect set-up. 

Anyway.. I spent many hours on different days watching these guys pick out mature maples and when they hit the street nothing over 12-14" material went through the 18x's and let me tell you the 18x was struggling just to get the chips into the trucks. I asked one of the ground guys whats up?? Need to change the knives in that bad boy or what?? He replied "we just changed 'em...all three of our 18x's are running like this, guess they are not meant for chipping maples" he laughed.

Moral of that story is... that company I was speaking of now has a fleet of shinny new BANDITS.

Not trying to argue brother, just giving my two cents on the Bandit/ Vermeer/Woodsman/Morbark Debate.


----------



## racnruss

*Bandit chippers*

thanks for the informative reply. The bandit I owned was severely underpowered and maybe that's why I hated it.

The Woodsman 12x that I have now has a John Deere 4.5L diesel and it can chip its max w/o trouble. Plus, no mess under the machine anymore. The opening is 13"x24" and sometimes we'll even put 2 10-12 in logs in at once side by side.

Anyway, I guess chippers are like saws, everyone swears theirs is better but really they are all doing the same job.


----------



## oldirty

treeslayer666 said:


> Racnruss,
> 
> Whats happinin brother. Wow this is an old thread.
> 
> I've been running my Bandit 1590 now for 2 years 9 months and have had ZERO problems or complaints about anything. It really is the most productive machine in its class hands down.
> 
> No Rust at all, looks just like the day Bandit delivered it to me and I'm in Massachusetts.
> 
> The only time the bottom feed roller will jam is if we are feeding LARGE HARDWOOD 15"+ stuff. All we do is drop the tray before hand...common sense...Problem Solved... a couple shovel fulls of chips doesn't seem to frustrate my crew.
> 
> As far as the Woodsmans go, I did demo a 15x and thought it was a decent chipper, no doubt, but ended up buying the Bandit simply because the 1590 out performed the 15x in my opinion and Bandit has been around a lot longer, woodsman was an unproven newbie at the time. I was a crash test dummy on the Vermeer 1400 and said NEVER AGAIN!!
> 
> Here is a little story about a company that was running multiple 18x's on a large State contract in my area last winter. HUGE removal project, Hundreds of maples & hardwoods, everything was craned into the streets, chipper on one side rearmount log truck on the other, perfect set-up.
> 
> Anyway.. I spent many hours on different days watching these guys pick out mature maples and when they hit the street nothing over 12-14" material went through the 18x's and let me tell you the 18x was struggling just to get the chips into the trucks. I asked one of the ground guys whats up?? Need to change the knives in that bad boy or what?? He replied "we just changed 'em...all three of our 18x's are running like this, guess they are not meant for chipping maples" he laughed.
> 
> Moral of that story is... that company I was speaking of now has a fleet of shinny new BANDITS.
> 
> Not trying to argue brother, just giving my two cents on the Bandit/ Vermeer/Woodsman/Morbark Debate.




actually the most productive crane crew hands down during this whole alb project runs nothing but woodsman chippers and still does.

who were you watching work?

hey racnruss. let them fellas be none the wiser to which chipper out there that actually is the best chipping machine. let them all have trouble with crotches for the rest of their tree chipping careers.


----------



## CUCV

This thread is an oldy but goody. I have been kicking myself for 6 months for passing up on a 1400XL. I don't feel bad anymore. I really want a 1590 but I can't seem to find one in my price range on the used market. I got a good deal on a 1850 disc to get me thru some big pine jobs (relative) and to flip. So when going to a job I have to decide if I'm going to take the powerful, big and bulky 1850 or the bandit 100 with all the typical bandit disc chipper problems of that era. It sure would be nice to have a 1590, seems like it would be the one quiver chipper for me.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeslayer666 said:


> Capetrees, If its in your budget its very smart to go with a new, leftover or demo chipper with warranty. Its not worth dealing with someone elses headache to save a few bucks that you end up putting back into repairs and still have to deal with downtime.
> 
> If you LOVE your 1000xl, you will s**t yourself when you demo a Bandit. I dont know how big you wanna go or what you have for a tow vehicle but if you really love the 1000xl the Bandit 1090xp is the answer, 12" capacity it will blow you away. If you want bigger the Bandit 1290xp is 15" and 1590xp is 17" or you can get the ultimate whammy 1890xp.
> 
> My Bandit dealer is Cleaves Co. in Needham, Ma 877-449-0833 My salesman is Jeff Mansfield but you should call and ask what salesman has your area to be fair to everyone. They will all treat you right.
> 
> As far as distance, if Hopkinton is 2 hours from you and your on the cape Needham is about 1:20 away. Who cares anyway they will bring the machine to you for the demo, thats their job and they are more than happy to do it.
> 
> Good Luck!



You had me until you said cleeve's co gave you a good deal. They are by far the most astronomicaly overpriced tree equipment distributor around, with 90 an hour service techs to match. They are an absolute last resort IMHO.

I do LOVE the 1590 though, it sounds like a phalanx cannon firing when it chips. LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT. GO BANDIT!!


----------



## ducaticorse

oldirty said:


> actually the most productive crane crew hands down during this whole alb project runs nothing but woodsman chippers and still does.
> 
> who were you watching work?
> 
> hey racnruss. let them fellas be none the wiser to which chipper out there that actually is the best chipping machine. let them all have trouble with crotches for the rest of their tree chipping careers.



I'm guessing Mayer Tree and his army of brand new Grove's?


----------



## ducaticorse

CUCV said:


> This thread is an oldy but goody. I have been kicking myself for 6 months for passing up on a 1400XL. I don't feel bad anymore. I really want a 1590 but I can't seem to find one in my price range on the used market. I got a good deal on a 1850 disc to get me thru some big pine jobs (relative) and to flip. So when going to a job I have to decide if I'm going to take the powerful, big and bulky 1850 or the bandit 100 with all the typical bandit disc chipper problems of that era. It sure would be nice to have a 1590, seems like it would be the one quiver chipper for me.



Is the 1890 not available anymore?


----------



## CUCV

ducaticorse said:


> Is the 1890 not available anymore?



It is still available, I got an email from him yesterday. Its a heck of a drive I don't have time for right now and a wife ready to pop, I thought it might be near Boston. I just got off the phone with a friend who could fly me out to check it out but he is booked with work and will be in Florida until after the holidays.


----------



## treeslayer666

ducaticorse said:


> You had me until you said cleeve's co gave you a good deal. They are by far the most astronomicaly overpriced tree equipment distributor around, with 90 an hour service techs to match. They are an absolute last resort IMHO.



HaHa, that deal did go through Cleaves. At the time there must have been a pi*sin contest going on between Cleaves & Vermeer Northeast because they both kept coming back with better numbers wanting to know what the other was offering. Actually in the end I was dealing directly with someone at Vermeers HQ. I also got a call from a higher up at Bandit to see what it would take to make the deal happen. I defiantly paid more for the Bandit but it was worth every penny.

Your right about the service dept. Brought it in for a service and it cost me just under $600!!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeslayer666 said:


> HaHa, that deal did go through Cleaves. At the time there must have been a pi*sin contest going on between Cleaves & Vermeer Northeast because they both kept coming back with better numbers wanting to know what the other was offering. Actually in the end I was dealing directly with someone at Vermeers HQ. I also got a call from a higher up at Bandit to see what it would take to make the deal happen. I defiantly paid more for the Bandit but it was worth every penny.
> 
> Your right about the service dept. Brought it in for a service and it cost me just under $600!!!!



Yeah, they're no joke, or a total joke deending on how you look at it.. 1590 is a bad ass machine though.


----------



## treeslayer666

oldirty said:


> actually the most productive crane crew hands down during this whole alb project runs nothing but woodsman chippers and still does.
> 
> who were you watching work?
> 
> hey racnruss. let them fellas be none the wiser to which chipper out there that actually is the best chipping machine. let them all have trouble with crotches for the rest of their tree chipping careers.



Whats going on Oldirty, How have you been? Hey who is the most productive crane crew so far during the ALB project anyway?? What outfit are you with?

From what I saw, different company's and crews were all working together. Kinda strange to see one company's bucket and another company's crane with another company's chipper and chip truck and another company's log truck. Not to mention all the out of state "cheap help" the big guys brought in. But that's a whole different story.

I plow for the City of Worcester in the Greendale section that's why I spent so much time watching these guys, I was plowing around their set ups! Pretty amazing to see 20 cranes working removals in a four block radius!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeslayer666 said:


> Whats going on Oldirty, How have you been? Hey who is the most productive crane crew so far during the ALB project anyway?? What outfit are you with?
> 
> From what I saw, different company's and crews were all working together. Kinda strange to see one company's bucket and another company's crane with another company's chipper and chip truck and another company's log truck. Not to mention all the out of state "cheap help" the big guys brought in. But that's a whole different story.
> 
> I plow for the City of Worcester in the Greendale section that's why I spent so much time watching these guys, I was plowing around their set ups! Pretty amazing to see 20 cranes working removals in a four block radius!



Has to be Mayer Tree. He's got like 5 New giant Grove's now, and he uses woodsman's.


----------



## oldirty

ducaticorse, kinda sounds like you got some serious manlove for the the guy? whats up with that? lol 

he only has 4 of them groves anyway. one of them should count for 2 but it doesn't.

you ever met the man? personally, i like him. and even if you don't you kinda got to respect his effort which i do. sweet cranes for sure. 

i only got a short tender suckle at the teet that is alb but the 2 weeks i put in there were what i was built to do.

hey ts666 who were you talking about with all the woodsman's and now a bandit? last i checked mayer didn't have one and i know we don't...... 

in regards to everyone working together on that project that was what it was all about. just get wood to the curb and have the log trucks running after it. 




i am sure that bandit is a nice machine but i promise you at the business end of a chipper the woodsman cannot be equaled in chipping ability. chit, man. we did 200+ yard of red and white oak today. they are a nasty machine.

hey cucv. before you pull the trigger on that bandit call northeast tree (local woodsman dealer) in reading (or woburn) mass to test run one of their chippers. be worth the effort on your part to see them out.


----------



## ducaticorse

oldirty said:


> ducaticorse, kinda sounds like you got some serious manlove for the the guy? whats up with that? lol
> 
> he only has 4 of them groves anyway. one of them should count for 2 but it doesn't.
> 
> you ever met the man? personally, i like him. and even if you don't you kinda got to respect his effort which i do. sweet cranes for sure.
> 
> i only got a short tender suckle at the teet that is alb but the 2 weeks i put in there were what i was built to do.
> 
> hey ts666 who were you talking about with all the woodsman's and now a bandit? last i checked mayer didn't have one and i know we don't......
> 
> in regards to everyone working together on that project that was what it was all about. just get wood to the curb and have the log trucks running after it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure that bandit is a nice machine but i promise you at the business end of a chipper the woodsman cannot be equaled in chipping ability. chit, man. we did 200+ yard of red and white oak today. they are a nasty machine.
> 
> hey cucv. before you pull the trigger on that bandit call northeast tree (local woodsman dealer) in reading (or woburn) mass to test run one of their chippers. be worth the effort on your part to see them out.



Dan has a giant woodsman with grapple, and yes, I am envious of his op. Mayer is off the chain, and I understand he has a 5th grove on he way, but I could be wrong about that. He's connected up the ying yang, head of the MCA, and rocks a huge outfit.. Coming from a business perspective, he runs THE model operation. Now let me get off my knees, I'm getting a cramp.....


----------



## oldirty

lol


----------



## oldirty

hey. and dieter. i can put you in touch with the foreman of my old company. they just bought woodsman 15in chipper. bout 3 months or so ago. he'll give you an honest opinion.


----------



## oldirty

ducaticorse said:


> Dan has a giant woodsman with grapple,.



like this one?


----------



## ducaticorse

oldirty said:


> like this one?



Very similar if not the same one. That is the largest one made I take it? What a great machine. There is one for sale on CL right now. I wish I had the scratch for that thing. You're lucky...


----------



## CUCV

oldirty said:


> hey cucv. before you pull the trigger on that bandit call northeast tree (local woodsman dealer) in reading (or woburn) mass to test run one of their chippers. be worth the effort on your part to see them out.



I will give them a call and check them out. I just hate payments. Maybe they will have something used.
The last job you helped me on you said I need a bigger chipper... so I went overboard and got the 1850. Your next comment was "then you will want a bigger truck"... dam you were right. With the 1850 there is no point in turning off the 4500, back up to the chipper, make 10 yards of chips in no time and take off for the dump site.


----------



## oldirty

ducaticorse said:


> Very similar if not the same one. You're lucky...



thats the 790. thing is treetarded. put a whale of a pine pick in front of that thing and be amazed. rips apart hard wood.. just silly that thing is.

i don't run it too often cause there is no other climber on my crew but i hop on the odd brushpile with it. not even fair especially with the winch.


----------

